# Swoop Is Launching Nonstop Flights to Punta Cana



## RNCollins (Oct 30, 2021)

Swoop Is Launching Nonstop Flights to Punta Cana









						Swoop Is Launching Nonstop Flights to Punta Cana - Caribbean Journal
					

Canadian ultra-low-cost carrier Swoop is launching new nonstop flights to Punta Cana in the Dominican Republic.




					www.caribjournal.com


----------

